# englische Funktionsbeschreibung einer SPS



## Ice-Man49124 (9 Juni 2010)

Hallo

Wie es der Titel schon verrät suche ich eine Funktionsbeschreibung einer SPS(allgemein, keine genau SPS) und zwar auf englisch 

Ich würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen könnte und dessen Text (so gut es geht) Fehlerfrei ist.

Ihr könnt mir verraten wo ich sowas finden kann oder wenn vorhanden mir auch einen direkt zuschicken bzw. hochladen und mir den link zum downloaden schicken.

Danke schonma im vorraus.:sm2:
Ich bin echt am verzweifeln. 
MfG Marcel


----------



## Blockmove (9 Juni 2010)

Wie wärs damit

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Programmable_logic_controller


----------



## Ice-Man49124 (9 Juni 2010)

ja das ist schon gar nicht mal so schlecht aber "etwas" ausführlicher wäre vielleicht besser

habs mir noch nicht durch gelesen (werde ich gleich noch machen), aber meinen erfahrung nach ist wikepedia nicht so gut...

aber schonmal danke


----------



## marlob (9 Juni 2010)

http://engineeronadisk.com/V2/book_PLC/engineeronadisk.html

oder wenn du reich bist ein Buch
http://www.amazon.com/Programmable-Logic-Controllers-Frank-Petruzella/dp/0078298520


----------



## marlob (9 Juni 2010)

oder ein Buch für nicht so Reiche
http://www.amazon.com/Programmable-Logic-Controllers-Complete-Technology/dp/1889101001

oder
http://books.google.com/books?id=Au...=gbs_similarbooks_s&cad=1#v=onepage&q&f=false

oder
http://books.google.com/books?id=EU...=gbs_similarbooks_s&cad=1#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## Ice-Man49124 (10 Juni 2010)

Hallo

kaufen schaff ich rechtzeitig nicht mehr... und in den pdfs find ich lieder nichts...
englisch ist nicht meine stärke und durch diese dokumentation kann ich meine note noch retten...

die doku sollte nicht länger als 2 seiten sein und ich wollte es in allgemein, aufbau und funktionsweise aufteilen
zum allgemeinen hab ich jetzt was kann mir wer bei der funktionsweise helfen?
den aufbau mach ich jetzt ist nicht sonderlich schwer ich nehm einfach ein bild von einer sps und dann mit feilen beschreibe ich wo zb eingänge etc sind

wenn wem was besseres einfällt nehme ich gerne diese tips an

danke

mfg Marcel


----------



## Ice-Man49124 (10 Juni 2010)

achja muss die dokumentation nächsten dinestag abgeben


----------



## marlob (10 Juni 2010)

Ice-Man49124 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> kaufen schaff ich rechtzeitig nicht mehr... und in den pdfs find ich lieder nichts...


Amazon liefert in einem Tag, kostet aber extra



Ice-Man49124 schrieb:


> ...
> englisch ist nicht meine stärke und durch diese dokumentation kann ich meine note noch retten...


Du kannst deine Note mit einer englischen Dokumentation retten, kannst aber kaum Englisch
Aber so lernt man es wenigstens 

P.S.
An deinem Deutsch solltest du auch arbeiten ;-)


----------



## Ice-Man49124 (10 Juni 2010)

bin soweit fertig... muss nur noch eine sache wissen..
und zwar bei den led bei der sps steht neben einer "FRCE"
was bedeutet das?


----------



## marlob (10 Juni 2010)

Wahrscheinlich Forcen


----------

